# Vervoeging van geolokaliseren



## Bull's Eye

Beste forumleden,

Hoe zouden jullie 'geolokaliseren' vervoegen? "Geolokaliseer, geolokaliseerde, gegeolokaliseerd' of "Geolokaliseer, geolokaliseerde, geogelokaliseerd'? En kent iemand de regel voor dit soort werkwoorden?

Alvast bedankt!

Nicolas


----------



## Peterdg

Ik denk niet dat er een regel is. Ik ben juist eens gaan kijken wat de ANS er over zegt: 32 bladzijden met beschrijvingen welke werkwoorden scheidbaar zijn en welke niet; dat komt er dus op neer dat je het gewoon moet weten.

Ik zou "gegeolokaliseerd" zeggen (maar wie ben ik?).


----------



## Timidinho

Volgens mij is bij voorzetsels die beklemtoond zijn de -ge- in het midden.
Vóórkomen, voorgekomen
Voorkómen, voorkomen
Ónderduiken, ondergedoken
Óndergaan, ondergegaan
Ondergáán, ondergaan

Bij zelfstandig naamwoorden die beklemtoond zijn, zit ge- voorin.
Wátertanden, gewatertand
Rádbraken, geradbraakt
Stófzuigen, gestofzuigd

Ik zie geo als voorvoegsel eerder bij het rijtje voorzetsels passen dan het rijtje znw's.

Dus ik zou zeggen:
Géolokaliseren, geogelokaliseerd

Het zou goed aansluiten bij (fictieve?) woorden als voorgelokaliseerd, nagelokaliseerd en uitgelokaliseerd.


----------



## YellowOnline

@Timidinho

Ik zou echt wel voor "gegeolokaliseerd" kiezen ipv. "geogelokaliseerd". De meerderheid schaart zich intuïtief aan mijn zijde: Google geeft 24 hits voor gegeolokaliseerd en slechts 9 voor geogelokaliseerd  Ook Peterdg is intuïtief van mening dat dàt beter is.

Al speelt intuïtie een grote rol bij talen: 100% is het natuurlijk nooit te vertrouwen en dan is het leuk een structurele regel te hebben zoals wat u geschetst heeft. Op het eerste zicht lijkt het mij ook steek te houden zelfs - dus waarom geolokaliseren niet? Wel, omdat alle voorbeelden samenstellingen zijn van twee zelfstandige naamwoorden. Echter: 'geo' is geen zelfstandig naamwoord maar een (Grieks, 'ge' -> aarde) prefix. In dat geval komt de ge- vóór het hele woord. Ik kan niet meteen een werkwoord bedenken dat met geo- begint, maar laten we een andere Griekse samenstelling nemen, bv. homologeren ('homos' -> gelijk + 'logos' -> woord): ook hier wordt het voltooid deelwoord "gehomologeerd" en niet "homogelogeerd", wat onbedoeld een ontzettend grappig woord is, maar het illustreert wel duidelijk mijn redenering. Dat in mijn voorbeeld beide delen Griekse ontleningen zijn is volgens mij niet relevant.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik denk eigenlijk dat het afhangt van het feit of het werkwoord scheidbaar is of niet. 

"geolokaliseren" is mijns inziens niet scheidbaar: "hij geolokaliseerde" en niet "*hij lokaliseerde geo", ergo "gegeolokaliseerd".

(als referentie een scheidbaar werkwoord: "overdragen": "hij droeg over" --> "overgedragen" en niet "*geoverdragen").


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> Ik denk eigenlijk dat het afhangt van het feit of het werkwoord scheidbaar is of niet.
> 
> "geolokaliseren" is mijns inziens niet scheidbaar: "hij geolokaliseerde" en niet "*hij lokaliseerde geo", ergo "gegeolokaliseerd".
> 
> (als referentie een scheidbaar werkwoord: "overdragen": "hij droeg over" --> "overgedragen" en niet "*geoverdragen").



Dat is een zeer goede suggestie. Vraag is natuurlijk wat scheidbaar is en wat niet. Ik heb mij er in een andere thread al eens over beklaagd dat dit nogal arbitrair lijkt te zijn in het Nederlands. Voorbeeld:

thuiskomen ("hij kwam thuis" / "hij is thuisgekomen")
stofzuigen ("hij zoog stof" / "hij heeft stofgezogen")

...alhoewel beiden helemaal identiek zijn (znw. + ww. samenstelling, znw. vrouwelijk, ww. onregelmatig, geen leenwoorden noch pre- of suffixen) behoudens het hulpwerkwoord in VTT.


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> Dat is een zeer goede suggestie. Vraag is natuurlijk wat scheidbaar is en wat niet. Ik heb mij er in een andere thread al eens over beklaag dat dit nogal arbitrair lijkt te zijn in het Nederlands. Voorbeeld:
> 
> thuiskomen ("hij kwam thuis" / "hij is thuisgekomen")
> stofzuigen ("hij zoog stof" / "hij heeft stofgezogen")
> 
> ...alhoewel beiden helemaal identiek zijn (znw. + ww. samenstelling, znw. vrouwelijk, ww. onregelmatig, geen leenwoorden noch pre- of suffixen) behoudens het hulpwerkwoord in VTT.


Ja, daarom zei ik ook dat er niet echt een regel is: zie "32 bladzijden in de ANS". Je moet gewoon weten of een werkwoord scheidbaar is of niet.  Jammer maar helaas.


----------



## Timidinho

YellowOnline said:


> @Timidinho
> 
> Ik zou echt wel voor "gegeolokaliseerd" kiezen ipv. "geogelokaliseerd". De meerderheid schaart zich intuïtief aan mijn zijde: Google geeft 24 hits voor gegeolokaliseerd en slechts 9 voor geogelokaliseerd  Ook Peterdg is intuïtief van mening dat dàt beter is.
> 
> Al speelt intuïtie een grote rol bij talen: 100% is het natuurlijk nooit te vertrouwen en dan is het leuk een structurele regel te hebben zoals wat u geschetst heeft. Op het eerste zicht lijkt het mij ook steek te houden zelfs - dus waarom geolokaliseren niet? Wel, omdat alle voorbeelden samenstellingen zijn van twee zelfstandige naamwoorden. Echter: 'geo' is geen zelfstandig naamwoord maar een (Grieks, 'ge' -> aarde) prefix. In dat geval komt de ge- vóór het hele woord. Ik kan niet meteen een werkwoord bedenken dat met geo- begint, maar laten we een andere Griekse samenstelling nemen, bv. homologeren ('homos' -> gelijk + 'logos' -> woord): ook hier wordt het voltooid deelwoord "gehomologeerd" en niet "homogelogeerd", wat onbedoeld een ontzettend grappig woord is, maar het illustreert wel duidelijk mijn redenering. Dat in mijn voorbeeld beide delen Griekse ontleningen zijn is volgens mij niet relevant.


Toevallig was ik zelf ook al van mening veranderd op basis van intuïtie (bij het teruglezen de eerste keer) en o.b.v. van woorden met het Griekse voorvoegsel auto-. 



Peterdg said:


> Ik denk eigenlijk dat het afhangt van het feit of het werkwoord scheidbaar is of niet.
> 
> "geolokaliseren" is mijns inziens niet scheidbaar: "hij geolokaliseerde" en niet "*hij lokaliseerde geo", ergo "gegeolokaliseerd".
> 
> (als referentie een scheidbaar werkwoord: "overdragen": "hij droeg over" --> "overgedragen" en niet "*geoverdragen").


Goed punt.



YellowOnline said:


> Dat is een zeer goede suggestie. Vraag is natuurlijk wat scheidbaar is en wat niet. Ik heb mij er in een andere thread al eens over beklaagd dat dit nogal arbitrair lijkt te zijn in het Nederlands. Voorbeeld:
> 
> thuiskomen ("hij kwam thuis" / "hij is thuisgekomen")
> stofzuigen ("hij zoog stof" / "hij heeft stofgezogen")
> 
> ...alhoewel beiden helemaal identiek zijn (znw. + ww. samenstelling, znw. vrouwelijk, ww. onregelmatig, geen leenwoorden noch pre- of suffixen) behoudens het hulpwerkwoord in VTT.


Ik zie thuis hierin eerder als bijwoord (voorzetsel + znw). Uitgaande van mijn twee eerder genoemde lijsten, vind ik dit woord dus passen binnen de eerste lijst. De vervoeging klinkt voor mij dan ook logisch.


----------

